# Odor Free Braided Bully Sticks



## vashwood (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any online recommendations where to get Odor Free Braided Bully Sticks? I've only seen the MOO brand online and they are quite expensive.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I have heard that odor free bully sticks are odor free because they treat them will all sorts of chemicals to take out the smell. so i am scared to feed them to my dogs.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i never heard that before...ewww....and here i thought i was doing my dogs a favour by not buying the 'lightly smoked' pizzles.....

i have two places that i buy from, but i'd love to have a link to where you found the information about the chemicals to get rid of the smell...ruckusluvr. thanks


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've tried redbarn, jones, moo, and bravo. Bravo are def the thickest, last the longest, and smell the least.


----------



## vashwood (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried these? Do these have any odor?
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_10_21/6_inch_braided_bully_sticks.html


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

vashwood said:


> Has anyone tried these? Do these have any odor?
> http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_10_21/6_inch_braided_bully_sticks.html


yes, that's one of the places i get my bullysticks from...although i have a seller on ebay....who is cheaper....especially in bulk.

i'm concerned though about the no odour thing.....and i'm going to ask my seller on ebay if they are chemically treated in any way so as to take the odour away.

my thing is that i don't want that 'lightly smoked' thing going on. it's not good for my dogs.


----------



## vashwood (Feb 15, 2010)

MagicRe

If you look at this page
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs_1268758863507/smartlist_159/odor_free_bully_sticks.html

it says..
"These bully sticks are all natural. Unlike other bully stick producers, which often use bleach to remove odor, absolutely no chemicals are used on these chews. They're just like all Best Bully Sticks products: healthy, safe, and delicious!"


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

vashwood said:


> MagicRe
> 
> If you look at this page
> http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs_1268758863507/smartlist_159/odor_free_bully_sticks.html
> ...


why, yes it does. no wonder i have bought from them. LOL

i looked at my ebay seller's site, too....his are also free from chemicals..and cheaper...i buy them in bulk so i don't pay through the nose.


----------



## vashwood (Feb 15, 2010)

MagicRe, which ebay seller do you get them from?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

My dog loves them but they do have an odor!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

vashwood said:


> MagicRe, which ebay seller do you get them from?


i responded in private message to you....because i don't want to spam the names, although it's hardly a secret LOL


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

kimrisa said:


> My dog loves them but they do have an odor!


I just found a Canadian Supplier out in BC on E-Bay. It works out to approximately 3.40 a bully stick. (I'm in canada and have a hard time getting bullies shipped from the US)

I did ask them if they smelt and they stated that they do have a bit of an odour but they weren't stinky like some you can find.

For about a month you could not find any bullies anywhere, I was at the hardware store with DH and actually found some. So I purchased two. I've never bought that brand before nor will I ever again. The stupid thing stunk up my whole living room and Kina had just been chewing on it for 10 mins. I took it away from here and it'll be something she can have when it gets warmer and she can eat it outside!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Kina_A said:


> I just found a Canadian Supplier out in BC on E-Bay. It works out to approximately 3.40 a bully stick. (I'm in canada and have a hard time getting bullies shipped from the US)
> 
> I did ask them if they smelt and they stated that they do have a bit of an odour but they weren't stinky like some you can find.
> 
> For about a month you could not find any bullies anywhere, I was at the hardware store with DH and actually found some. So I purchased two. I've never bought that brand before nor will I ever again. The stupid thing stunk up my whole living room and Kina had just been chewing on it for 10 mins. I took it away from here and it'll be something she can have when it gets warmer and she can eat it outside!


what length and shape bully stick did you get?

if these appeal to you, see if you can buy them in bulk....it brings the price per bully stick down considerably....and they keep forever....


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I got the 12" ones, not braided. I got 10 for $33.98 US. (that's with shipping and everything) Our dollar is almost at par so that wasn't too bad.

Hopefully they won't stink up my living room. And if they don't I'll see if I can order them in larger quantaties. 

The seller did state "This item is purely rolled from Fresh, hormone and anitibiotic free Beef and that is another reason it does not have strong stinky smell."

The ones that I purchased at the hardware store were smaller and cost me $7.00 each.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

any cost that isn't retail is always good 

the ones i get don't stink...there is a very slight odour to them, but nothing that would bother me....and my dogs love them.

i just found antlers for my guys....they come in different sizes, so we'll see how that goes....

i think the ones i just bought were 6 inches each and i bought 25 of them and came out to 1.51 per, so if you bought 12 inch, you did well...although this time i got the really fat ones, as opposed to the slimmer versions....

i think, next time, i'm going to get the twelve inch....they will last longer...

i love it that i throw two down...and they don't eat the second one...one starts it, the other one chews it more, then they keep trading it back and forth until gone...

i think they're burying the second one in the rug somewhere...i can't find it...


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> i love it that i throw two down...and they don't eat the second one...one starts it, the other one chews it more, then they keep trading it back and forth until gone...
> 
> i think they're burying the second one in the rug somewhere...i can't find it...


Ha ha, my two will do that too. Though, I found that they hide the second one underneath their mat, and when the first one is gone that's when it comes out!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

vashwood said:


> Has anyone tried these? Do these have any odor?
> http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_10_21/6_inch_braided_bully_sticks.html


This is where I buy mine from. They stink to high heaven! AND they aren't like the ones that you buy from petsmart that are dry and kind of stale, they are slimy almost. ew, but the dogs loved them!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

BooLette said:


> This is where I buy mine from. They stink to high heaven! AND they aren't like the ones that you buy from petsmart that are dry and kind of stale, they are slimy almost. ew, but the dogs loved them!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290375891700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

i'm not sure if posting this url is permitted; and, my apologies if it's not...but i'm wondering if where you're ordering from is just coincidentally the same place i'm ordering from...

i order from this screen name all the time...now i have to ask him/her if they are also the company best bully sticks...
bestbullysticks.com

i've ordered from both.....the website and the seller on ebay....i believe ebay's pricing is better....and i've not had a problem with odour....they have one, but not overwhelmingly so...

i'm about to get antlers from my ebay best bully stick, too.....i'm actually pretty excited about that.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290375891700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> i'm not sure if posting this url is permitted; and, my apologies if it's not...but i'm wondering if where you're ordering from is just coincidentally the same place i'm ordering from...
> 
> ...


If you are I think that it would be cheaper to order from the actual web site as opposed to ebay.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

BooLette said:


> If you are I think that it would be cheaper to order from the actual web site as opposed to ebay.


oops. so much for my math skills.....duh.

yes...from now forward, i will buy my quantities at the site. i should ask them if they are the same people....


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

BooLette said:


> If you are I think that it would be cheaper to order from the actual web site as opposed to ebay.


actually, it depends..i went back to ebay and i think the seller is the same as the website...

but i spent 37.99 on 25 six inch super thick bully sticks and paid no shipping.

the same amount on their website would have cost me 41 and change....so i did save money on the site.

i think, however, it pays to look at both to make sure....

since the 100 quantity on the ebay page comes out to more than the hundred on the website


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> actually, it depends..i went back to ebay and i think the seller is the same as the website...
> 
> but i spent 37.99 on 25 six inch super thick bully sticks and paid no shipping.
> 
> ...


I've been ordering the bulk 100 so that's why I said it was cheaper that way.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

BooLette said:


> I've been ordering the bulk 100 so that's why I said it was cheaper that way.


i think, personally, they are the same outfit...the seller on ebay and the website, but that's just a guess...i've never asked...

but i had never ordered the six inch thick before...i think i ordered lightly smoked before....i don't remember.

next time, however, i will be ordering by the 100, so i'll go to the site...because even with shipping, it's cheaper..thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DarkUncle (Feb 10, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> i never heard that before...ewww....and here i thought i was doing my dogs a favour by not buying the 'lightly smoked' pizzles.....
> 
> i have two places that i buy from, but i'd love to have a link to where you found the information about the chemicals to get rid of the smell...ruckusluvr. thanks


Hi, just curious as to why you thought you were doing your dogs a favor by not buying smoked. I've never heard that they were any worse than regulars.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

DarkUncle said:


> Hi, just curious as to why you thought you were doing your dogs a favor by not buying smoked. I've never heard that they were any worse than regulars.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


hi, chris....i stopped feeding my dogs soy because soy is so very controversial...since i won't eat it, erring on the side of caution....then my dogs won't eat it either....

i've been researching....as an amateur of course...nutrition for myself...and because of my travels down that path, the dogs were included....

the process of smoking, while delicious...is not exactly on the list of healthy cooking methods....charcoal is considered a carcinogen and the smoking process, no matter what is used, whether charcoal or wood smoked....it is on the list of controversial cooking methods...

call me crazy and i most definitely am...but if i don't eat smoked foods, then my dogs won't either....

i would rather err on the side of caution and wait for the dust to settle.....no one, it seems can really offer up evidence that i would say is 'carved in stone'...

it's like the egg controversy...one decade it's the perfect food and then it's not and then it is...add coffee to that list...well, the same goes for soy and for smoking.....but...soy in america is not the same soy as in asian cooking....the process is way different and i find that to be lacking....smoked foods....go to your local grocery store and read the ingredients in, let's say, smoked salmon....i used to eat it, but no longer....mainly because eggs and coffee in moderation make perfect sense to me, but american soy and smoking no longer make sense to me....and that's what counts....

i realise that many companies use a smoking process when they bake the bullysticks and other items for dogs....but i try to keep their food as natural as possible....so smoking is out...


----------



## DarkUncle (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. I will have to look further into that myself. For whatever reason my dogs don't show much interest in the regular bully sticks so I figured perhaps the smoked would interest them more. I think I spoiled them with those Nylabone Edibles. Man they love those things and now nothing but those hold much interest for them. Much to my disappointment. Those things are expensive for how long they last which is not l,ong at all. And once they get down to a certain size I toss it in the garbage so as to avoid any choking hazards. A bit of a waste but safety comes first.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

DarkUncle said:


> Interesting. I will have to look further into that myself. For whatever reason my dogs don't show much interest in the regular bully sticks so I figured perhaps the smoked would interest them more. I think I spoiled them with those Nylabone Edibles. Man they love those things and now nothing but those hold much interest for them. Much to my disappointment. Those things are expensive for how long they last which is not l,ong at all. And once they get down to a certain size I toss it in the garbage so as to avoid any choking hazards. A bit of a waste but safety comes first.


personally, i think it's a matter of personal belief....
when i read this:
http://www.purelypets.com/healthalert/nylabonewarning.htm

http://www.nylabone.com/products/edibles/healthy-edibles/bacon-flavor-bone.htm

i see the ingredients in the edibles and i know my dogs would love them....but too bad, so sad...the bullysticks sat around for days until one day they picked one up and started chewing them...

when i choose the foods and toys for my dogs...it's got to be something i can live with....

and it really is an 'I' thing....so no judgments on anyone and believe me, plenty of people laugh at the foods that i eat and the foods my dogs eat....or don't eat...


----------



## DarkUncle (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, there are choking dangers with almost everything. I never let my dogs chew on anything down to small pieces that could be swallowed. One they do, it goes in the trash. 
I try to keep my dogs and family for that matter eating healthy for the most part but I'm not one to always stay away from junk food. A little treat now and then won't kill ya. Everything in moderation as they say.

The same hazards can and do happen with people as well. Especially children. You can always find a tragic story in the news about children choking on carrots, popcorn, hotdogs, grapes, candy, and just plain food. Everything in life involves risks, even something so basic as eating. All we can do is cut down the risks as best we can to acceptable levels. And those levels are very subjective. 

Supervision is key.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

you're absolutely right and occasionally a little treat is great...

there are, however, certain ingredients that don't touch my dogs....and i know it's hardcore, but man, if you've seen my vet bills with these two....

my kids didn't cost this much LOL


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> when i choose the foods and toys for my dogs...it's got to be something i can live with....
> 
> and it really is an 'I' thing....so no judgments on anyone and believe me, plenty of people laugh at the foods that i eat and the foods my dogs eat....or don't eat...


I've actually been labled a dog food snob by friends and family because of what I feed my dogs.

The way I look at it, if I'm not willing to eat it myself, or if I don't know what is in a certain product or if I don't feel comfortable in what I'm giving them, then I won't feed it to my dogs.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Kina_A said:


> I've actually been labled a dog food snob by friends and family because of what I feed my dogs.
> 
> The way I look at it, if I'm not willing to eat it myself, or if I don't know what is in a certain product or if I don't feel comfortable in what I'm giving them, then I won't feed it to my dogs.


that's kind of how i look at it, too...


----------



## drdogman (Aug 3, 2011)

I buy my braided bully sticks from bullysticks.ca in Canada. I usually buy the 6" braided ones that are very low odour. :whoo:I buy 50 at a time and the price is slightly over $2 each...alot less expensive than the ones I was buying at Petsmart


----------

